# Very important question!!



## miss_dre (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello my lovelies!!

I was asked to do makeup for a bridal party consisting of 6 girls. It's very short notice, as the wedding is in september, not to mention it's my first bridal makeup!

I have nooo idea what to charge though! I was thinking maybe $200 - $250? Is would that be too much? Could I get more? Any help is greatly appreciated!

Also, if anyone who was done this before could maybe let me know what to expect? And if there are important things I should be aware about/ do.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## baybehbekah (Aug 19, 2008)

i feel like it depends on where you live ... i live in the ny/nj area, and i can charge more here than i would when i lived in texas because weddings are bigger a people pay more. 

personally i charge the bride $125 and $75 for everyone else. for me that includes, all supplies, lashes, and travel. i also do a free trial at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just be prepared and relax, the last thing a bride needs is a crazy nervous make up artist. be strong in your talent and have fun. also make sure you do the bride first because she is the most important. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope that helps


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, I would definitely check out prices where you live and figure something out based on that (take into consideration whether you're going to their house, if their using any of their own make-up, etc.). I've been told I'm crazy for charging $30 (too high, apparently) for a bride where I used to live, even if I used all my own make-up and went to her house :S. In the city you could get away with way more. You also may want to consider some sort of "deal", like a deposit or something if you do trial make-up. I often charge a more for the trial because we're trying out different looks and discussing and stuff, and then the day of seems like a bargain because they agreed to book you. In my experience it's been better to charge more for the trial as opposed to the day of. I know a lot of people do it the other way around, but then if I give them the bargain on the trial (where I use more make-up) and they don't book me or something, then I'm the one that loses money. Just some suggestions, it's one of those things that's 100% up to you and will depend on your situation though. Good luck, 6 people is a pretty big wedding party too...I did 9 once! :S


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_dre* 

 
_Hello my lovelies!!

I was asked to do makeup for a bridal party consisting of 6 girls. It's very short notice, as the wedding is in september, not to mention it's my first bridal makeup!

I have nooo idea what to charge though! I was thinking maybe $200 - $250? Is would that be too much? Could I get more? Any help is greatly appreciated!

Also, if anyone who was done this before could maybe let me know what to expect? And if there are important things I should be aware about/ do.

Thank you so much!!!_

 
$250 for all 6 girls?  That might be too low.  Here in Miami, I charge $150 for the bride (and she gets all the time in the world, plus her lashes) and $75 for each bridesmaid, MoB, etc.  Since it's short notice, you can probably charge more...but make sure you check what the going rate is in your area first.

Are you doing a trial?  I charge $50 for a trial at the bride's place of choosing (when I was permanent with MAC, I would do them at the counter).  It's important that you get a trial with the bride because you don't want to go in there without knowing what you're going to need for her.  You should also get a general idea of what the bridesmaids are going to need as well.


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe the price you are thinking of charging is too low as well. I'm in the DC area. I charge $125 for the bride and $ 75 for any other member of the wedding party. With 7 people to do, it is  likely you'll have to have at least one other makeup artist. So you have to consider what they'd be willing to work for as well. Oh, I also charge for mileage to the event ($2/mile). 

Make sure that you have a contract and you have a deposit to secure the date. I'd also say make sure when you arrive to get any balances due. It will be hectic and so you don't want to have to chase folks down for your money (cash only the day of the event). I hope this helps you.


----------

